# centre piece fish main attraction



## Ark (8 Sep 2008)

hi i have aquired a 4ft tank that has been set up for about a year. 280ltrs
it is fully planted and mature
current stocking
30 harlequin rasboras
5 oto cats
alot of breeding cherry shrimp

im looking for some fish to be a centrepiece a main attraction to the tank.

the tank previously had 4 wild discus in it but they were sold on..

i want something quite big but not so big it eats the harlequins
and maybe a pair.

i was thinking some wild altum angels or some nice looking angels depending on what i can find under budget..

any recommendations

Ark


----------



## mick b (8 Sep 2008)

6 good quality Discus would do it  

But I'm bias,  Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## Ark (8 Sep 2008)

im scepticle about discus and theyre quite costly so i dont want to risk them

i was thinking why not have a big shoal of something instead

maybe 80 - 100 harlequins
or some bosemani rainbow fish

?


----------



## mick b (8 Sep 2008)

Hi Ark,

Problem with a shoal (as a focal point/specimine etc), is they won't shoal unless they are scared, so you need a large fish (IMO) to make them nervy, so why not just have The larger fish?

I have currently 21 Adult Discus and 200+ cardinals, they do shoal, but only when the Discus are activly feeding etc.
OK, It's 1300 ltrs, but it would scale down OK.

HTH,  Cheers,  Mick B

PS, I would be a little 'reserved' if going for Angles, they are very territorial when breeding and (IMO/E) will nip at smaller dither fish, Discus do not seem so bothered by other species, just other Discus, when breeding etc.


----------



## Ark (8 Sep 2008)

mick b said:
			
		

> Hi Ark,
> 
> Problem with a shoal (as a focal point/specimine etc), is they won't shoal unless they are scared, so you need a large fish (IMO) to make them nervy, so why not just have The larger fish?
> 
> ...




i disagree and i have a juwel rio 125 with 15 harlequins on their own
they shoal lovely all day in a group theyre not scared and its not just during feeding time

about your 1300ltr dont you think its a bit overstocked?


----------



## mick b (8 Sep 2008)

Hi Ark,

Glad yours shoal   you may wish to post on this;
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2855&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=shoaling

Overstocked, No   Averages about the equivelent of 1 adult Discus per 10 galls, and it all depends on your filter capacity, WC routine, feeding schedule etc etc.

The fish-density/feeding/WC regime does present issues for the plants, but the Guy's on here are helping no-end  

Cheers,  Mick B


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Sep 2008)

I'm a little biased toward cichlids so I'd go with a pair of some of those.  I like to have a pair of dwarf cichlids as a focal point that add interest, but aren't immediately obvious when you first look at them.

If you want something more obvious why not try a small group / pair of smaller Geophagines or Acara such as Biodotoma or Aequidens.  The option I want to try soon is a group of _Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi_.

Other options might be larger gouramis.


----------



## jay (10 Sep 2008)

You could have a couple of pairs of dwarf chiclids in a 4ft. Some docile species of apisto or macmasteri could work well.


----------



## beeky (15 Sep 2008)

How about Severums? They grow large but seem to have quite small mouths. Correct me if I'm wrong! Or perhaps Festive cichlids?


----------



## jay (15 Sep 2008)

Severums eat plants and seem pretty clumsy for a planted tank.
Festivums are supposedly fine in planted tanks and very peaceful AND highly underrated in my opinion.


----------



## beeky (16 Sep 2008)

Good point! I forgot Severums eat plants!


----------



## jay (16 Sep 2008)

For a 4ft aquarium I would definitely go for a shoal of congo tetras. Not too big, maybe minimum 6 will do fine. Go nice with the rasboras too.


----------



## Ark (20 Sep 2008)

im going for asoal of boesmani rainbow fish and i got rid of the harlequins


----------



## jay (21 Sep 2008)

not a fan of rainbow fish, except the blue neons. Look lovely in a shoal.


----------



## sari (25 Sep 2008)

I love rainbows, would love a big shoal of lacustris, bleheri and boesemans so I say good choice!   

They will look gorgeous once coloured up,and they are so active!


----------

